# The First Trip in a Motorhome



## 95932 (Aug 4, 2005)

Well after spending enough time talking about it and waiting for it, the day came for us to test the whole idea of a motorhome. As we have been talking about buying one we decided to rent one for the family holiday. We started in Frankfurt and travelled down to Lake Constance with two 1 night stops on the way in rather good sites (well we thought that they were good). We spent 3 nights near the lake in a great site, the kids had plenty to do and I just sat around and rested, it was then off to Europa park for 2 nights , great place more enjoyable than Disney but not as big. From there it was travel back to Frankfurt with 3 stops along the way spending 2 / 3 nights in a few places. 
The main thing that we wanted to find out was would we go mad in the motorhome and the answer was No, we had great fun, it was a small A class one that we got from McRent in Frankfurt. We have decided that we are going to get one of our own and have picked it out so if anyone has any comments on a Lakia 3002 please feel free to send them on. 
Over all I think that this was one of the best family holidays that we have had in a long time and we are glad that we finally did it. When I get some time I will do up a full list of the sites and places that we stayed in.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*So You have the bug then?*

Hello there,

If you read my post you will see we have been considering a Laika 3002. The build quality seems pretty good though IMHO not quite up-to German (built in Germany) standards.

The Layout for me has to be one of the most Family friendly around. One thing I would suggest if you are considering new and haven't dsicovered it, is that there is a Brand New Iveco Due Imminently. So don't go getting bit by any nearly new or demostrator bargains!

Best of luck for your new hobby

regards,

Trev>>>Click Here For Iveco Camper Info<<<

English Version


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

fergalos said:


> Over all I think that this was one of the best family holidays that we have had in a long time and we are glad that we finally did it.


That about sums up our thoughts when we first started, very nicely put I might add. :wink: 

Hi fergalos,

really pleased you had such a great time, you probably did the right thing hiring, although we just went out and bought a cheap second hand motorhome instead.

I like all the Laika models but I have no first hand experience I'm afraid, but they do as Trevor said seem very good quality.

Look forward to your trip report (like being in school :lol: ) there's a lot of us here that read them with interest.

Enjoy your freedom to travel and safe journeys.

MHS...Rob


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome. We had a Laika family MH for 4 yaers from new, just changed it for an A-class due to kids grown up. It was a ecovip 2.1tw on Iveco base, layout very similar to the 2.1 classic or to the 3002, but with side sofa opposite dinette and a slightly different kitchen arrangement. They are pretty well made, exceptionally thoughtfully designed and of course look great. You won't better that type of layout for a family, imho, as everyone has a permanent bed if need be and their own space to retreat to. Can the small dinette be used as a sofa, and do the front seats swivel at all? I suspect not, so my only consideration woud be that theres not much really comfy lounging (but you can lie on the beds aswell). The kreos range are stunning in looks, too. Good luck whatever, any questions about laika I'll try and help.


----------

